# profile picture help



## GuaranteedGF (Jan 27, 2009)

I tried to enter a photo and it shows up when I click on my profile but I got an error message when I tried to up load it - file upload failed 
The picture isn't showing up in my posts.  I also checked the link - see what others see in the profile area and the picture doesn't show up there.

Is it only Avitars that show up next to the posts?
Are Profile pictures only allowed after being reviewed?

Thanks for any help.

Stacy
NY, NY


----------



## RobsanX (Jan 27, 2009)

I see a picture of a dog wearing a chef's hat in your avatar...


----------



## GuaranteedGF (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks, I figured out the avitar thing, but I'm not sure if my picture shows up in the profile yet.  That's my Sous Chef - my service dog Lucky.  He loves when I'm doing recipe testing!!

Stacy
NY, NY


----------



## RobsanX (Jan 27, 2009)

In your profile I see a picture of a lady smiling, and wearing a blue blouse. Maybe you just need to refresh the page.


----------



## GuaranteedGF (Jan 27, 2009)

*Thanks so much!!!*

I appreciate your help.  The red head in the blue leather is me The red head in the hat is my service dog 

Again, thanks for the help.

Stacy
NY, NY


----------



## RobsanX (Jan 27, 2009)

No problem! Welcome to the forums!


----------



## GuaranteedGF (Jan 27, 2009)

RobsanX,

What is "sprinkle" cheese?  Is Velveeta allowed in Wisconsin?  I figured that would be taboo with all that great cheddar there!

Stacy


----------



## RobsanX (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm not sure, but I think it's the stuff that comes in a green can. I was watching "The Soup" and they had a clip of Britney Spears dad making her cheese grits for breakfast. That quote was from his eloquent narration...


----------



## GuaranteedGF (Jan 27, 2009)

Ah........we NEVER have sprinkle cheese here and I haven't seen Velvetta in almost 20 years!

Stacy


----------

